# Skyward Sword Countdown Game



## DIEforKARMAsWING (Nov 3, 2011)

Due to the fact that the previous thread was closed due to massive amounts of rage, let us waste some time in other ways.
(And if anything pops up in regards to a certain leaky matter post that here too, no responses unless there's proof or titles of torrent NOT URL because that is bannable.)
It's called the quote game. I will post a quote from a Zelda game, and the next person will say what character and what game it came from. Then they will post a quote.


If you would seek the sacred triangle, listen well... The resting place of the sacred triangle, the Sacred Realm, is a mirror that reflects what is in the heart... the heart of one who enters it... If an evil heart, the Realm will become full of evil; if pure, the Realm will become a paradise.


----------



## Dratini (Nov 3, 2011)

Great topic man \o\. Skyward will be Goty


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2011)

games go in the EOF


----------



## DIEforKARMAsWING (Nov 3, 2011)

Dratini said:


> Great topic man \o\. Skyward will be Goty



Agree, however now you need to guess a quote and present a new one.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 3, 2011)

Sheik/Ocarina of Time. I don't have a quote ready so someone else post one.


----------



## DIEforKARMAsWING (Nov 3, 2011)

"The howls of the beasts... They've faded into silence... Wait, are you... The savior! It's you, the savior! Please, please forgive me... for not opening up the door."


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

Ah, very good! A fun game indeed! I do believe that is Impaz from Twilight Princess. I'll give you guys an easy one

"Hey! Listen!"

No one? Psh, you guys are no fun.


----------



## olleb (Nov 3, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> Ah, very good! A fun game indeed! I do believe that is Impaz from Twilight Princess. I'll give you guys an easy one
> 
> "Hey! Listen!"


wait is that tingle? (navi i know)

The rising sun will eventually set.
A newborn's life will fade.
From sun to moon, moon to sun...
Give peaceful rest to the living dead


----------



## DIEforKARMAsWING (Nov 3, 2011)

Sun Song, Ocarina of Time
"How inconsiderate! How could you leave me behind?! If you're a man, act like one! Take responsiblity!"


----------



## olleb (Nov 3, 2011)

DIEforKARMAsWING said:


> Sun Song, Ocarina of Time
> "How inconsiderate! How could you leave me behind?! If you're a man, act like one! Take responsiblity!"


ruto OOT

So, you're not absolutely stupid after all!


----------



## Bader (Nov 3, 2011)

Princess Ruto in Jabu Jabu's Belly?


----------



## DIEforKARMAsWING (Nov 3, 2011)

Is that Midna from TP?


----------



## olleb (Nov 3, 2011)

DIEforKARMAsWING said:


> Is that Midna from TP?


yes it is... in wolf form in the beginning of the game.
write down a quote


----------



## DIEforKARMAsWING (Nov 3, 2011)

Zelda is your....


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 3, 2011)

DIEforKARMAsWING said:


> Zelda is your....


Link's uncle in alttp

_The thousand years of raindrops summoned by my song are my tears. The thunder that strikes the earth is my anger!_


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

YOU SPIN ME RIGHT ROUND, BABY, RIGHT ROU- oh wait... sorry, getting my kicks from the other thread.

Also, that's not really a quote, that could be anything. Too vague I think.

Edit: Nevermind, someone got it! You guys work fast.


----------



## Walker D (Nov 3, 2011)

Off topic:

The troll from the other zelda topic was banned? o.o

Things was pretty wild there   haha

Crazy trolls


----------



## DIEforKARMAsWING (Nov 3, 2011)

Flat, Majora's Mask

One who does not have the triforce can't go in


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

That would be the old man in Dungeon Nine, that only appears if you don't have all 8 pieces of the Triforce. Zelda 1.

"Do not think this ends here...The history of light and shadow will be written in blood!"


----------



## olleb (Nov 3, 2011)

EDIT: Ganondorf TP


My country lay within a vast desert. When the sun rose into the sky, a burning wind punished my lands, searing the world. And when the moon climbed into the dark of night, a frigid gale pierced our homes. No matter when it came, the wind carried the same thing... Death. But the winds that blew across the green fields of Hyrule brought something other than suffering and ruin. I coveted that wind, I suppose.


----------



## Porkmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

Very good. Fun game you got going here, but I'm going to have to stop at the moment. I need to get some sleep. Got a big day tomorrow.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Nov 3, 2011)

Light and Darkness will merge together...and thus,they will make..TWILIGHT!!


----------



## Teep (Nov 3, 2011)

I didn't get this into the previous thread but... The whole "german private tracker getting leaked tonight by a gold member" thing is fake. You can check it yourself if you go to the tracker site's IRC help channel. Did it myself, just asked them straight out and they said they know nothing about it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 3, 2011)

Paarish said:


> games go in the EOF



This is the only quote you guys need to know.


----------



## ploggy (Nov 3, 2011)

My quote...


We were born of nightmares... To take over this world, we made the Wind Fish sleep endlessly! If the Wind Fish doesn't wake up, this island will never disappear! We would have been masters of this place... But you had to come here and disrupt our plans! Heh heh! You can never defeat us!!! Let's rumble!


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 3, 2011)

the_Predator said:


> I didn't get this into the previous thread but... The whole "german private tracker getting leaked tonight by a gold member" thing is fake. You can check it yourself if you go to the tracker site's IRC help channel. Did it myself, just asked them straight out and they said they know nothing about it.


I figured that was the case after the guy totally freaked out over nothing, but it's still disappointing to see it confirmed.


----------



## aufgreifen (Nov 3, 2011)

Yup, after being heavily trolled, I regained my full access ^^ I can confirm that there's nothing there.


----------



## DIEforKARMAsWING (Nov 3, 2011)

aufgreifen said:


> Yup, after being heavily trolled, I regained my full access ^^ I can confirm that there's nothing there.


After the fact... Great lol Do they have any news on that site about it?


----------



## aufgreifen (Nov 3, 2011)

No news at all. It's just a private tracker with stuff and this stuff doesn't include any sort of Zelda. Like I said before in good ol' drama thread (R.I.P.), IF there had been anything, it would probably have been the real deal. But since there hasn't been anything to begin with.................... in short, no news.... no wait... I have it ... from my friend


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 3, 2011)

Porkmaster said:


> YOU SPIN ME RIGHT ROUND, BABY, RIGHT ROU- oh wait... sorry, getting my kicks from the other thread.





Dratini said:


> Great topic man \o\. Skyward will be Goty


2011 VGAs: Zelda: Skyward Sword nominated for Game of the Year


----------



## Supercool330 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ya I was reading that other topic at work...
Let's just say it was not a good thing.


----------



## Necron (Nov 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Teep (Nov 4, 2011)

Apparently it's up on a private tracker right now. I'll come back with a 100% confirmation in 5 minutes tops.

Not trolling, I'll get back to you asap.

EDIT: And... I can't confirm it. The guy I knew with access is offline now. So yeah... same German tracker as before... Someone with access check it out.

_*DISCLAIMER: I AM NOT CLAIMING THAT IT LEAKED: I AM MAINLY FORWARDING THE RUMOR.*_


----------



## Supercool330 (Nov 4, 2011)

Leak info doesn't belong in this thread (the game has been sort of derailed).  If you have leak info WITH EVIDENCE, feel free to post in the hype thread.
On topic:
Last quote I see is from Nightmare in LA
My quote (easy one): I AM ERROR


----------



## JonnyPoots (Nov 4, 2011)

That would be Error from Adventure of Link.


Unh, unh, CHA! Unh, unh, CHA! That's... That's the rhythm I've been trying to recall! OH! I can feel it! I can FEEL it, guy!


PS: have you checked the Adventure of Error ROM hack- silly but cool


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

No. I am your father!


----------



## DIEforKARMAsWING (Nov 4, 2011)

Tott from the Wind Waker
"They say that there is no medecine that can cure a fool... I guess that's true."


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 5, 2011)

I already got the game, its fun.


----------



## kupo3000 (Nov 5, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> I already got the game, its fun.



Is it dual-layered?


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 7, 2011)

*sniff, sniff*


----------

